# Rear bumper question



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently got my exhaust dumped before the rear axle, but have a 2004 GTO and the left side of the bumper has the exhaust cut out. Anyone know of a place where i can get an insert for the cutout, that way theres no exhaust opening?


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

my guess is to go to a body shop and see if they can make one. i doubt they sell those but i could be wrong.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You just wanna fill the exhaust cutout? Probally any decent body shop can bondo and refinish it.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

you can't and don't want to use bondo for this situation. your best bet is to go to the junkyard and find another car with the same material bumper, with a similar contour (unless you could actually find a GTO), and cut out a section. then you can bond it to the bumper with the correct bonding agents

if you half-ass this, you will regret it down the road. you need the new part to respond to flexing and temperature differences the same way as the original bumper


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have worked in a body shop for 4 years and the proper way of filling the small spot is they will plastic wield it. All they will do is take a small piece of a diffrent bumper to the shape of the hole. After it is colse a heat gun is used to make the shape of the bumper piece. Then smooth it out and spot filler it (NOT BONDO!!!). There is a diffrence in body filler. Yes it is possiable to get that done. I personally done it myself and it can come out flawless if done corectly.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Finding used 04 rear bumpers isn't too hard. I see them all the time fairly cheap.


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

ending up going with different setup, thx for all the useful information guys i deeply appreciate it. i went with borla xr-1 mufflers running dual tips on each side. i attacked my 04 bumper with a jigsaw today and it came out FLAWLESS looks just like the cut on the left! no insert yet but im not spending $149 for an insert im in the process of molding an insert now cost me $8 LOL got all the parts from wal mart.....im a cheap a** but its effective!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

2004americanmuscle said:


> ending up going with different setup, thx for all the useful information guys i deeply appreciate it. i went with borla xr-1 mufflers running dual tips on each side. i attacked my 04 bumper with a jigsaw today and it came out FLAWLESS looks just like the cut on the left! no insert yet but im not spending $149 for an insert im in the process of molding an insert now cost me $8 LOL got all the parts from wal mart.....im a cheap a** but its effective!


Show us how you made the inserts.


----------

